# Harness?



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

P.S. I could get one of the harnesses that attaches from the front - front clip - and then this strap cover?:

Dog Harness Strap Covers | Comfortable Fleece Strap Wraps To Prevent Rubbing

But, which width and length should/would I choose? For many of the straps without padding/no fleece underneath, I think I'd need this. I don't want to take a chance that it doesn't chaff so I'd just order that - once I have determined what width and length I should get. I measured, quickly, the dog's girth and I think it was around 18". I guess I should confirm, for sure, though. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know if this will help but since we have a lake home which friends and relatives use (and bring their pets with them) I decided it would be a good idea to buy a bunch of extra dog things to have there for people to use. I bought a bunch of cheap harnesses in various sizes at Walmart (it is about the only retailer way up north where our lake place is). The ones I bought are made by Oxgord and another one of them is made by Sporn. They are not fancy high end harnesses (in other words not like the ones I paid a lot more money for and expect to last) but they are quite serviceable. I believe the prices ranged from about $9 for the small ones (probably the size a Jack Russell terrier would use) to about $15 for the size my daughter used on her Dutch Shepherd. Last time I was in Canada I noticed that there were Walmarts all over the place so you should be able to find them or I suppose you can order them off of the Walmart website. I figured since you don't know how long you will be taking care of the dog you don't want to spend a great deal of money on a harness. I hope this helps


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I like The Sporn that goes around the front legs, has the fleece on it already. It has the pulley system, that you attach the leash by the shoulder blades. They sell them at Walmart and are easy to figure out size. They are called a no-pull there. They work really well for a dog that's not a bad puller. 

I like the Easy Walk too, which attaches at the front. It's for serious pullers and more expensive. You could also take her to Pet Smart and try some different ones on


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Tried to edit but everything was deleted.... I can check out Pet Smart, Pet Valu or Ren's Pet Depot.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

wdadswell said:


> I like The Sporn that goes around the front legs, has the fleece on it already. It has the pulley system, that you attach the leash by the shoulder blades. They sell them at Walmart and are easy to figure out size. They are called a no-pull there. They work really well for a dog that's not a bad puller.
> 
> I like the Easy Walk too, which attaches at the front. It's for serious pullers and more expensive. You could also take her to Pet Smart and try some different ones on


Which one?

I went to Pet Smart and thought this one looked interesting:

Top Paw® Easy Fit Dog Harness | Harnesses | PetSmart

Any thoughts?

The concern I have is with the types that only have nylon (?) straps - it's all nylon with no fleece on the other side. I thought the mesh types were okay but maybe still a bit hard? I am concerned after chaffing or marks caused by the straps going near the elbows if you know what I mean?

This dog has very short hair. 

I didn't take the dog this time but next week I plan to. I am a bit overwhelmed a bit on the number of harnesses out there and wondering whether to go with the back clip or front clip ones. I suppose the back ones are fine since they're way more in number.

I also switched to a 5" lead/leash - just under 6 - and it's a bit heavier and thicker than the retractable leash I was using. She still pulls but it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

I have Canine Equipment for Elsa. It has made my life easier, but because my husband doesn't care about her pulling he still uses only her collar. because the harness makes her behave, she prefers without it. I like it has a front D-ring and a back D ring. The front D-ring actually makes your tugs, make the dog turn towards you, but can get under their feet. The back D-ring is great most of the time, but if they are very distracted it can make some dogs just pull harder, like their a sled dog. it's about $50 in Canada, so it may not be the best choice for temporary use.

I also have the Canine Equipment multi leash. It can be up to 8' long, or used around the waist, and has handles for heel, 4 feet or full length.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Ben that looks pretty good. I would definitely take her with you and try it on. Petsmart staff will help you with fit and advice. I know what you mean-your eyes glaze over looking at all the selection!


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> I have Canine Equipment for Elsa. It has made my life easier, but because my husband doesn't care about her pulling he still uses only her collar. because the harness makes her behave, she prefers without it. I like it has a front D-ring and a back D ring. The front D-ring actually makes your tugs, make the dog turn towards you, but can get under their feet. The back D-ring is great most of the time, but if they are very distracted it can make some dogs just pull harder, like their a sled dog. it's about $50 in Canada, so it may not be the best choice for temporary use.
> 
> I also have the Canine Equipment multi leash. It can be up to 8' long, or used around the waist, and has handles for heel, 4 feet or full length.


The Ultimate Control Harness looks interesting but again, I am concerned about the nylon straps - very long and goes near her elbows - near her legs? 
The other CE no pull - not bad but similar concerns. 

wdadswell, I plan to next (coming) week. Yeah, there are so many and I don't know which ones to be concerned about so I'd rather just be on the safe side and look at the 'appealing' ones first and hope that the first impression was warranted.


----------

